# Connection Internet iPod Touch



## vampire (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, j'aimerai s'il y a moyen de connecter mon iPod Touch (jailbreaké) sur internet via mon téléphone portable ?
Le problème est que mon téléphone ne fait que bluetooth !
J'arrive très bien à connecter mon MacBook avec, via bluetooth ou le cable usb mais avec l'iPod je coince ! Pour l'instant il semble que ce ne soit pas faisable, mais bon, je demande toujours ^^

Merci


----------



## dan965 (25 Mars 2010)

Salut, as-tu trouvé la réponse à ta question...ça m'intéresse car j'ai la même, merci pour de me filer le tuyau si possible...


----------

